# Bees and flowers....



## Savasci Farms (Jun 2, 2014)

Here's some images that I have played around with.
These are composite images consisting of two or more images that I put together in Photoshop.
All the images are from my files and the original photos were taken by me. Just thought some might like the looks of some of these with the bees included.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

Awesome Photography. The Flowers are stunning. Add the Bees..............Home Run! G:applause:


----------



## Jerry T Indiana (Apr 7, 2014)

You did a great adding that bee to each picture. I see you flipped it once, next time since its the same bee you can also tilt it to give it a different bee look.... or adjust a leg. 

Jerry
Pro photographer over 20 years yeah that means I used film ... lol lol lol


----------



## Savasci Farms (Jun 2, 2014)

Jerry T Indiana said:


> You did a great adding that bee to each picture. I see you flipped it once, next time since its the same bee you can also tilt it to give it a different bee look.... or adjust a leg.
> 
> Jerry
> Pro photographer over 20 years yeah that means I used film ... lol lol lol


Yeah...I could have "adjusted" somethings a little more but it was just a quick little play in Photoshop.

I remember those film days, I started with some old Polaroids and a couple of box cameras, (_that I still have_)...then I moved up to an old Sears & Roebuck TLS 35mm (_Pentax_) and a couple of lens. Years later, a Nikon FM10 was my first "new" 35mm film camera, I had several used ones before it that were better or worse than it. I progressed to digital pretty quick in the early 90's and have enjoyed the reduced cost of digital ever since. :applause: 

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Do you have a photo of a bee in flight w/ a full pollen basket showing? Covered in pollen or not? I want to get a picture like that on both sides of my truck and van w/ the text reading below the bee. "Squeaky Bee, the Pollinator" Squeak Creek Apiaries is the name of my honey business.

Thanks for whatever you can do or recommend.


----------



## Steven T Ruddy (Mar 12, 2013)

Nice captures!


----------

